# clipart on a mac?



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi there,

wondering if clipart comes natively with mac os or do you need a seperate app like an adobe product or specific clip art?

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

I don't think any comes with the Mac.
You should be able to find lots on the net.
As for an app do you mean a viewer/cataloger?


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

What programs do you need clipart for?


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Google Image Search

*or *get Pages [iWork '08] and you will never use clip art again.

With all the beautiful templates that it comes with. And you can use your own images from iPhoto. Clip art is dead.

Apple - iWork - Pages



> *New graphics tools.*
> Easily remove backgrounds from photos with Instant Alpha. Or add a customizable picture frame.
> 
> *New templates.*
> Produce great-looking documents using more than 80 new templates for word processing and page layout.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

matriculated said:


> What programs do you need clipart for?


Malco, you're correct...some sort of a cataloguer would be great.


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

Back in the olden days I used Fetch not the FTP client but an image cataloger I found on a clip art CD.
Now I use contact sheet within Photoshop.
Wouldn't iPhoto work? I only played with it years ago.

Heres two things to look at:

The Apple Store (U.S.) - Art Explosion 750,000 DVD by Nova Development

creativepro.com - Get Your Mitts on Illustrator's Free, High-Quality Templates, Clip Art, and More


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Used to be able to get clipart in the newsgroups at alt.clipart for free,
But my provider has made the newsgroups inaccessible.
(Unless I want to pay for it with an online group provider)

I miss those old newgroups.

Dave


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

Why not just sign up for High Resolution Stock Photography: Download Free Stock Photos and Royalty Free Images and you can access thousands upon thousands of "clip art" illustrations and photographs for pennies.

Look at it this way... pay hundreds for 750,000 of which you might use 5-10 in the next 20 years, or just buy for pennies a few images as you go along.

It also doesn't pigeon hole your look into any one type of clip art.

Remember those Corel Clip Art and stock image CDs? Crapola on a grand scale.

High Resolution Stock Photography: Download Free Stock Photos and Royalty Free Images

superb stuff

the illegal way is to use Limewire and search for clip art - again, millions of useless old clip art nobody wants


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

keebler27 said:


> Malco, you're correct...some sort of a cataloguer would be great.


GraphicConverter - you can download and evaluate for a while.

We use the File -> Catalog -> Print option to print out itemized contact sheets complete with folder names, filenames, size/resolution, yada, yada...

Best I have found for this purpose.


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

The free clip art at Vecteezy. It's not really that extensive but it's free.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

You can get packages as well as the free stuff - I think I have a package at home that came with one of my Adobe Photoshop Updates.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Yessir, nothing screams "amateur with no design sense" like ClipArt.

Let me put it another way -- "The Coffee News" has never won any design awards, or even serious advertisers. I wonder why??

Many good suggestions in this thread -- it's not that that there's NO place for clip art, but it should be used about as often as a clip-on tie, and should be high-quality enough to look like a perfect fit. 

iStockPhoto has a lot of good-quality stuff (photos AND art) at laughably low prices, and I've used them many times. But as the fellow who suggested Pages noted, a good design template and decent photography will usually cut your need for "clip art" down to a bare minimum. Which is a good thing.


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

As crappy as Coffee News is, those restaurant newsletters make a ton of money.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Yessir, nothing screams "amateur with no design sense" like ClipArt.
> 
> Let me put it another way -- "The Coffee News" has never won any design awards, or even serious advertisers. I wonder why??
> 
> ...


true to a degree Chas, but i forgot to mention it's for a kid to mess around with.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Ah.

Nevermind then.

There are lots of clipart packages around for the Mac. Print Explosion is the best-known, but there are many others.


----------

